# Asia pharma underdosed



## Jason126 (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't know how Asia pharma recieves good reviews on some other  boards but I just wanted to let  everyone here know my experience with this lab. It is extremely underdosed or just plain bunk.  Just a heads up.  It is sickening to me that so many people spend good hard working cash on bunk gear or so underdosed that it may as well be bunk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2015)

Asia pharma is one of the worst. Sorry for your troubles man


----------



## bronco (Dec 12, 2015)

Pob is correct, that shit is garbage


----------



## mickems (Dec 12, 2015)

That's the problem with buying online gear. it's hit or miss. it's the same as gambling. Sorry about your loss. Unfortunately, that's how we learn valuable lessons sometimes. trial and error.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

Jason126 said:


> I don't know how Asia pharma recieves good reviews on some other  boards but I just wanted to let  everyone here know my experience with this lab. It is extremely underdosed or just plain bunk.  Just a heads up.  It is sickening to me that so many people spend good hard working cash on bunk gear or so underdosed that it may as well be bunk.



That sucks that you got bunk stuff. How do you know it is under dosed by the way ?


----------



## Ritch (Dec 13, 2015)

They do advertise on a very sketchy site I'd never buy from. It's not even the slightest bit hidden either. I just don't see how that should happen. I don't worry as I live in Canada, but for those in the US, whole different legal ball game I hear in regards to gear.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yea it is. US of A are pretty strict on that stuff


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't for sure.  It could be completely bunk.  I think the testosterone could have very little testosterone in it.  I did 1000mg a week of test E for ten weeks and gained just a few lbs. with very little sides along with 4 weeks of there Tbol. The Tbol I'm sure was completely bunk.


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

Sounds like my kind of cycle. You know it's bunk when it's 10 weeks and you gained 2 pounds...then you realize it's because you're on the scale holding 2 pounds of groceries


----------



## slim&fit (Jan 10, 2016)

My source is gone. I've tried one online company and it was so so.  Any real online site that has worked for one of you I would like to know.  Please help a skinny dude out and message me. Thank you


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

slim&fit said:


> My source is gone. I've tried one online company and it was so so.  Any real online site that has worked for one of you I would like to know.  Please help a skinny dude out and message me. Thank you


 What does this have to do with Asia pharma underdosed?


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Jan 15, 2016)

Stick with alpha pharma meds or Meditech bro
Quality is AAA


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 16, 2016)

I had alpha pharma npp amps, Dbol and Alpha npp vials. All codes checked in.  The NPP Amps seemed good but it  was my first time doing npp. The vials after one day started to come apart almost like they crashed but it was fine  when it got here  so I don't know how it could have crashed when it was summertime. The dbol had no effect.  If I ever bought Alpha again it would only be amps no orals. I've heard good things about Meditech  never tried them though.  I have a source now that is really good though so no worries


----------



## Spongy (Jan 16, 2016)

My god were getting a lot of schills lately.


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

interesting I had bold from Asia Pharma and I had no reason to complain

the company has been for a long time, it is possible that somebody made similar vials and labels and sells straight corn oil


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 17, 2016)

Asia Pharma has codes you check in on they're website to make sure it's genuine. I've tried their tren, dbol, tbol, and test. All codes checked in and all garbage. 

The place I ordered from carries other labs as well. Some of the other labs were very good but after trying Asia pharma test and tbol I ordered some of the other labs tren and dbol but the prick sent me Asia pharma instead after I specially told him I don't want that lab 'because he tries to push that lab strongly' and he sent that crap anyway. Knowing it was going to be garbage I gave it another try. Complete waste!


----------

